# Old Tractors



## leo

that have had a lot of TLC put into their restoration .... 

While attending another local sausage festival in Elberta, Al ....
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=145813&highlight=Elberta ...

I had the chance to see some awesome restored tractors belonging to the South Alabama Antique Tractor Club the amounts of money paid for some of the "rusted up' originals and the distances traveled to get some of them, not to mentioned the time and money spent to restore them ... is amazing

Here are three of the them

Oly E 510, ZD 14x42, F 5.5, S 1/1250 & 1000, ISO 200, FL 30 & 42mm, Mpod, JPEG


----------



## chinquapin

Those are sweet!!!!!!!!  Well Done

Ben


----------



## FERAL ONE

neat !!! i like them old tractors !!! they would be great black and white but the colors are too pretty to do that !!!


----------



## DRB1313

I like the tractor shots too. Nice work Leo.


----------



## Smokey

Saaaaaaweeeeet!!


----------



## Hoss

Those are some fine shots.  I do like those old tractors.

Hoss


----------



## Redbow

Man I have worked many a day on one of those old Farmall's !

Thanks for the pics !!


----------



## leo

Thanks all, I really enjoyed talking to the club members and hearing about their tractors

Of course they had them parked in the BRIGHT mid day sun .... with those awesome (but reflective) paint jobs I had a BUNCH of blown out spots to remove in PSE


----------



## Jake Allen

Those are nice. Great pictures of them
The FarmAll is sweet, I have plowed the centers of a bunch of corn rows with one.


----------



## JasonF

Old tractors are cool!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------

